# Can I use grfx cards in Asus P5KPL-AM IN SERIES Motherboard.



## kanhadey (May 13, 2010)

I have recently bought an Asus P5KPL-AM IN SERIES Motherboard for my old Pentium D 2.66 GHz processor.
Its a G31 motherboard, but I think it doesn't have a PCI-E slot. There's given a Pcb like prints on the board but no slot. 

So, I want to know if anyone is aware of this board, can tell me if I can use any gud entry level graphics card on that.
Plz


----------



## CA50 (May 13, 2010)

I think this board does supports additional gfx card. You can read its review here

*forums.techarena.in/reviews/1073004.htm



> PCI Express Architecture
> PCI Express is the latest I/O interconnect technology that will replace the existing PCI. With a bus bandwidth 4 times higher than that of AGP 8X interface, PCI Express x16 bus performs much better than AGP 8X in applications such as 3D gaming. PCI Express x1 and x4 also outperforms PCI interface with its exceptional high bandwidth. The high speed PCI Express interface creates new usages on desktop PCs.


----------



## asingh (May 13, 2010)

kanhadey said:


> I have recently bought an Asus P5KPL-AM IN SERIES Motherboard for my old Pentium D 2.66 GHz processor.
> Its a G31 motherboard, but I think it doesn't have a PCI-E slot. There's given a Pcb like prints on the board but no slot.
> 
> So, I want to know if anyone is aware of this board, can tell me if I can use any gud entry level graphics card on that.
> Plz



You can. It has a PCI.Ex16 dock.


----------



## coderunknown (May 13, 2010)

kanhadey said:


> I have recently bought an Asus P5KPL-AM IN SERIES Motherboard for my old Pentium D 2.66 GHz processor.
> Its a G31 motherboard, but I think it doesn't have a PCI-E slot. There's given a Pcb like prints on the board but no slot.
> 
> So, I want to know if anyone is aware of this board, can tell me if I can use any gud entry level graphics card on that.
> Plz



it should have a PCIeX16 slot. what prints you talking about? can u post a pic here about the prints. it just making the whole topic more complicated & long.


----------



## kanhadey (May 14, 2010)

Sam.Shab said:


> what prints you talking about? can u post a pic here about the prints. it just making the whole topic more complicated & long.


 'Prints'! I knew that, it sounds whacky. Ok, Wait, I'll take the pic at day n post it today...


----------



## kanhadey (May 14, 2010)

See the below pics of Motherboard and tell me what to do with that "DOTS" in place of the "PCI-E dock".
*www.thinkdigit.com/forum/attachment.php?attachmentid=3372

------------------------------------------

MORE CLOSER View: See the dock is missing!

*www.thinkdigit.com/forum/attachment.php?attachmentid=3373


----------

